# Mission Impossible: Trying to find a saddle rack for in car boot!



## happihorse (2 June 2007)

I am looking for one of those sadlde rack / stands that hold (preferably) one saddle in the back of a car boot.  I don't want a portable saddle rack on legs, but I'm sure I've seen ones which are basically a single pole bent to form a base and then arm to rest the saddle one.

Does anyone know where I could get one from?  Website links would be really useful.  I have tried googling for them but can't find anything!

Thanks.


----------



## the watcher (2 June 2007)

I have seen them in a catalogue, but can't remember where, although I would have thought it would be very simple to make some kind of frame from wood that will do the job just as well


----------



## RachelB (2 June 2007)

http://www.derbyhouse.co.uk/prodshow.asp?id=1429&amp;cat=5&amp;scats=115 ??
They used to only be about £33 (rings a bell), expensive way to go about it IMO!


----------



## showjump2003 (2 June 2007)

Do they not fall off that though?


----------



## Christmas_Kate (2 June 2007)

Have you seen these? 
http://www.robinsons-uk.com/products/Productdetail.asp?ProductCode=44227


----------



## RLF (2 June 2007)

i'll tell you what i use in the back of the landy, a keyboard stand, open it wide and you can put two saddles on, and cheap as chips.


----------



## lucemoose (2 June 2007)

Arent they called saddletramps?
sorry QR!


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (2 June 2007)

Good idea like that. However I invented a collapsable saddle rack for the car. Robinsons sell a collapsable saddle rack, on the back I mounted a patress &amp; bolted it the dog guard, easy peesy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 cost a tenner


----------



## soph21 (2 June 2007)

could i put a saddle rack in the boot of an escort hatchback???!!!!


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (2 June 2007)

Yep, is there a dog guard - bonus otherwise let me know how you use your car so we can come up with something that'll work - are you handy with tools or completely useless? this'll enable me to spec you something 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 -


----------



## soph21 (2 June 2007)

no dog guard as he's only little!! im sick of dragging tack in and out of house!! and no where to keep it safe at the yard, im s**t with tools but OH is wkd with tools!!


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (2 June 2007)

Well with a dog guard e.g. like the U bar types you get from Halfords for atenner fit that first, then put a 7" by say 20" drop piece of ply attached to this and bolt the collapsable saddle rack to this with coach bolts. When not in use just use a couple of type wraps (the wrong way round so they can be used again to preven tthe annoying rattle)...hey presto problem solved


----------



## PennyJ (3 June 2007)

I use that saddlemate thingy from Robinsons on the floor in the back of my landy.  Very stable and we put 2 saddles on it.  Definitely worth the money.


----------



## ru-fi-do (3 June 2007)

Derby house do these  Saddle Tramp!


----------



## happihorse (3 June 2007)

Thanks for all your help.  It helps if you know that name of the thing that you are looking for!


----------

